# Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?



## relgeitz (1. Mai 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Hallo zusammen, 

da ich noch nie nen CPU Kühler getaucht habe, hab ich mich ein wenig über WLP informiert. Ich hab mir auf Youtube ein paar Vids angesehen, und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass manche beim Kühler tauschen nur einen Klecks WLP auf den Kühler geben, und jedoch bei CPU jedoch richtig verstreichen, mit Spachteln teilweise. 

Hab ich da jetzt nicht richtig aufgepasst und gehts da um ganz verschiedene Sache oder ist das ne Philosophiefrage?  Wie viel WLP sollte man eigentlich nehmen? (scheint wichtig zu sein, das richtig zu dosieren). 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## negert (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> Hab ich da jetzt nicht richtig aufgepasst und gehts da um ganz verschiedene Sache oder ist das ne Philosophiefrage?  Wie viel WLP sollte man eigentlich nehmen? (scheint wichtig zu sein, das richtig zu dosieren).


 
Also ich könnte mir vorstellen dass wenn du die Paste nicht verstreichst das es zu Temperaturunterschieden kommen kann. Ich verschtreiche die Paste auch immer.
Zur Menge:
Auf jeden Fall nur soviel das die CPU bzw das zu kühlende Teil nur mit einem hauchdünnem Film überzogen ist.
Du solltest achten das du dir das Board nicht komplett vollkleckerst. Manche WLP haben Silberpartikel drin was die Wärmeleitfähigkeit steigern soll. Evt könnte das sogar zur fehlfunktion des Boards führen


----------



## Ralle@ (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Ich verstreiche die WLP immer mit einer Kreditkarte oder ähnlichen.
Von der Menge her ist es wichtig sehr wenig zu nehmen, da die WLP ja nur zur Wärmeübertragung dient und Unebenheiten ausgleichen soll.
Eine dünne Schicht reicht schon vollkommen aus.


----------



## Shmendrick (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Ich nehm immer etwas mehr alsn Stecknadelkopf(so 2 fach ungefähr) von und verstreich das etwas.Das meiste erledigt dann der Anpressdruck des Cpukühlers.Immer rand der cpu freilassen so ca. 1-2 mm net damit was überquilt.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Nicht zuviel und nicht zu wenig  . Am besten mit ner Plastikarte oder sonstwas, kein Papier da hängt mehr Wlp dran als an der Cpu. In die mitte einen klecks und dann in alle richtungen gleichmässig verstreichen. So in 10 Minuten hat man dann ne dünne Schicht. Den Kühler bracuh man nicht zu schmieren wenn alles gleichmässig auf der Cpu verteilt ist.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Faustregel: Erpsegroßer Klecks genau in die Mitte. Ob du es dann verstreichst oder den Kühler grade drauf setzt, macht am Ende keinen Unterschied. Persönlich verstreiche ich die WLP lieber selbst da beim drauf setzen manchmal etwas WLP auf einer Seite raus gequetscht wird wenn man nicht wirklich Grade den Lüfter aufsetzt.


----------



## fL!nT (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Kann mich da meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.Ich setzt ein Klecks in die Mitte der CPU (verstreichen tu ich da nichts ) und setzt dann den Kühler auf.
Das mit der WLP ist so eine Philosophie für sich,jeder hat da so seine Erfahrungen gemacht.

Als ich das erste mal WLP auf eine CPU aufgetragen habe,drückte ich einmal kräftig auf die Tube mit WLP die dem Kühler beilag .Das war alles andere als ein Erbsengroßen Klecks .Passiert ist aber nichts bzw.keine hohen Temps der CPU trotz OC .
Heute ist mal halt schlauer


----------



## relgeitz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Hmm... okay ich hätte mir gedacht, dass man vll auf der CPU zu erst verstreicht, und dann auf dem Lüfter noch nen Klecks drauf gibt... Klecksen würde mir ja besser gefallen, da ich mir so viel sorgfallt beim verstreichen nicht zu traue, und befürchte dass mir beim Streichen was aufs Board läuft. Ist klecksen gleich effektiv wie streichen? 

Noch eine Frage hätte ich da, wie lange hält so eine WLP (am board UND in der tube/spritze)? Hat wer Erfahrung mit der WLP vom Alpenföhn Brocken? Oder sollte ich mir ne extrige kaufen?


----------



## Kaktus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Ich weiß nicht ob beim Brocken eine Spritze oder nur ein Tüttchen bei liegt. Inder Spritze hält sich WLP sehr lange. Allerdings kann man keine genaue Zeit sagen da man auch nie weiß wie lange diese schon gelagert wurde. 
Ich würde WLP ein mal im Jahr wechseln, generell. 

Extra WLP kaufen musst du nicht. Die Unterschiede zwischen den WLPs ist eher gering und zu vernachlässigen. 

Wie gesagt, es ist eigentlich egal ob du einen Klecks machst oder das alles verschmierst. Mach dich da nicht verrückt. Wichtig ist beim Klecks nur, Erpsengroß (blos nicht zu viel) und genau in die Mitte.


----------



## fL!nT (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Ich habe den EKL Brocken bei meinem jetzigen System auf der CPU sitzen  und  die WLP(ist in einer Spritze) ,die dabei war, benutzt.Es gibt aber auch User hier im Forum die sich extra WLP besorgen und diese dann verwenden.Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!.Mein i7 860 rennt mit 3,5GHz+Brocken+WLP die dabei war und wird (es wird endlich Sommer ) ca. 50°C(Last)


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

In der PCGHX(printed) gab es mal einen Vergleich von verschiedenen Methoden.
Mit minimalstem Abstand hat dort ein Kreis gewonnen, gleichmäßig verteilt war knapp dahinter und der Klecks mit einem Rückstand von runde 0,5°C letzter.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Wobei 0,5° auch locker eine Meßintolleranz sein können oder eben eine doch nicht optimal aufgetragene WLP oder ein Staubkrümel der drauf gelandet ist. Unterschiede im Bereich 1-2° können durch sehr viel zustande kommen, so das man das nicht ernst nehmen muss. 
Trage 4 mal hinter einander exakt identisch WLP mit dem selben Kühler und der selben Umgebungstemperatur auf und du wirst 4 unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erhalten.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Die Werte wahren auf zwei Testsystemen mit jeweils mindestens drei Läufen(bei Ausreißern auch mehr) pro Methode aufgenommen.
Über der Messtoleranz dürften die 0,5°C damit schon liegen. Ob sie einen aber stören ist wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Kann man sich drüber streiten. Man kann auch "krampfhaft" einen Unterschied sehen und herbei wirken.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Ich hab vor etwas über einer Stunde einen neuen Kühler verbaut und die WLP nur gekleckst.

Da hier aber die Frage war was denn besser ist und ob das mal jemand getestet hat meine Antwort mit durchaus glaubwürdigen Messwerten  .


----------



## Raeven (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

erst klecksen dann gleichmäßig verstreichen am besten mit einem alten Holzstiel vom Eis , mmhh.


----------



## Kaktus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

@Olstyle
Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinaus das man es nicht verkomplizieren muss. 1° hin oder her, ist doch eigentlich wurscht. Oder?


----------



## moe (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

wie dus jetzt machst ist eigentlich egal.
mit dem verstreichen wird nur sicher gestellt, dass überall gleichmäßig viel wlp auf der cpu ist. aber die wird sowieso flüssig, wenn die cpu warm wird und verteilt sich durch den druck dann in den kleinen ritzen.

du solltetst nur darauf achten, dass du nicht zu viel nimmst, weil die hitze sonst schlechter weitergegeben wird. dafür eignet sich natürlich die verstreich-methode ganz gut.


----------



## relgeitz (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

ich hab jetzt auch glesen man soll die alten WLP-Reste entfernen - dazu wird ein spezieller Reiniger empfohlen. Geht das auch anders? Mit Spiritus oder dergleichen?


----------



## negert (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Eingetrocknete WLP kratz ich immer mit den Fingernägeln runter


----------



## Own3r (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*



negert schrieb:


> Eingetrocknete WLP kratz ich immer mit den Fingernägeln runter


Man sollte nur aufpassen, dass man den CPU dabei nicht beschädigt, denn die sind ziemlich ESD empfindlich.


----------



## L.B. (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Der Heatspreader ist wahrscheinlich mit Masse verbunden, sodass die ESD Empfindlichkeit irrelevant ist. 
Zur Menge: Ich würde mir darüber nicht allzu große Sorgen machen. Wichtig ist nur, dass du nach der Installation des Kühlers die Temperatur überprüfst. Liegt hier alles im grünen Bereich, dann stimmte die Menge.


----------



## Shmendrick (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Alte WLP geht ganz einfach weg wenn man nach dem abmontieren des Kühlers ein Paar Minuten wartet(wenn der Pc vorher kurz an war damit die CPu etwas warm wird damit der Kühler besser abgeht) damit er kalt wird und ich mach dann das immer mit Wattestäbchen/QTipps und streich die damit weg,an denen bleibt alles hängen.Brauch da auch keinen Alkohol oder was andere da noch für Flüßigkeiten nutzen.

Nur nebenbei man sollte den Pc immer vorher etwas laufen lassen damit die Cpu warm wird,da dann auch die Wlp weich wird und an den Kühler einfacher runterkriegt.Und immer per Drehrutschbewegung den Kühler mehr oder minder runterschieben/ziehen(ja blöd erklärt ich weiß aber so isses)Dann robste auch net gleich die Cpu mit ausm Sockel wies einigen passiert und nie mit Gewalt.

P.s: Temperatur läßt sich gut mit Core Temp bzw Piriform Speccy auslesen,letzteres zeigt dir auch die Temparatur andere Komponenten an die Temp. Fühler haben.


----------



## bfgc (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*

Wie man es peinlichst genau aufträgt seih mal den absoluten Experten überlassen,die wirklich einzelne Grad suchen.
Ich favorsiere den gesamten Heatspreader mit einer gleichmäßig,dünnen Schicht(schwer abzuschätzen,um 0.3mm) zu belegen.
Da ich ja nicht auf den Millimeter genau weiss wo der Kühler dann darauf sitzen wird.
Mit dem Kühler einstreichen teil ich nicht in jedem Fall ganz die Meinung aller Posts dazu hier.
Denn es gibt neben konvex und glatt geschliffenen Sockeln auch Sockel mit eingepressten Heatpipes,die überschliffen sind.
Meinem Xigmatek Achilles hab ich vor der Montage z.B. auch eine "Einreibung" gegeben(natürlich keine "dicke" Schicht wie dem Heatspreader).
Um beim Schliff ggf. verbliebene letzte Ritzen/Risse zumindest so gut es geht zu füllen und die möglichen Lufteinschlüsse zu minimieren.


----------



## Nucleus (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt auch glesen man soll die alten WLP-Reste entfernen - dazu wird ein spezieller Reiniger empfohlen. Geht das auch anders? Mit Spiritus oder dergleichen?



Küchentücher und Waschbenzin FTW


----------



## Sutta (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Küchentücher und Waschbenzin FTW



So mach ich es auch immer, klappt wunderbar.


----------



## moe (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste klecksn oder streichen?*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Küchentücher und Waschbenzin FTW



jap, so sind dann auch wirklich alle reste weg.


----------

